# Polaris 850 XP Pulled Out By An 07 GMC



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jDpd9v2iLWc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats crazy, looks like 4' of snow!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah in some place more with drifting. Snowed 6" this past weekend. Now it is raining...


----------

